# Are you buried in the snow?



## Sybil6 (Jan 28, 2013)

Wow, you all probably assumed I was dead. But -prepper- and I have been busy! With the sudden cold snap sending the north into snow banks eight feet high I figured we ought to talk about what we would need to have to survive in our homes if we were buried under all that snow. The idea struck me after a friend of mine got stuck at school and was worried about being there too long. So I was thinking to myself what we could all take to classes, work, or where ever else we might need to go to possibly save ourselves from a sudden blizzard. Of course it's been thought of, but PERSONALLY, 8 feet of snow never crossed my mind!!! 
I'd keep lighters, matches, blankets, steel wool, and food and water. Of course, but what else could we need to prevent hardships? There are roofs caving in up there!


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

I'll start by suggesting a search for "Get Home Bag". That will give an idea of what's needed.

You'll then want to add to that:
Appropriate cold weather clothing.
Flashlight if not already included (days are short in the winter).


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Sybil6 said:


> Wow, you all probably assumed I was dead.


Everyone gets busy at times... but welcome back y'all!


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

8 feet of snow and what to have in your get home bag?

I suggest a weed dragon. Just melt a tunnel thru the snow!


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Candles are a good resource to have (especially in a vehicle). Get the ones in a covered tin container that have several wicks. You can light several wicks for heat or just one for light. The bases are large so the candle is not likely to tip over and they burn for hours. http://survivalresources.com/Products/Candles.html

There are a lot of places to get survival supplies but I always recommend this company. I know John and Denise personally and they don't sell junk ... ever! The prices and service are good as well. Every prepper should have at least his book on _Practical Self-Reliance_ and one of either of these two titles: _Stay Alive: Survival Skills You Need_, or _Build the Perfect Survival Kit_ (http://survivalresources.com/Products/JohnDMcCanns_Books.html)

If you can only afford one I'd recommend the book Stay Alive. It covers many of the subjects he has in the survival kit book. He thoroughly tests everything he sells and knows what he's talking about.

P. S. It's supposed to hit almost eighty here today. Bright sun, light wind and lot's of sunscreen needed! We plan on hitting a nearby hot spring in a couple of hours.


----------



## Sybil6 (Jan 28, 2013)

TheLazyL said:


> 8 feet of snow and what to have in your get home bag?
> 
> I suggest a weed dragon. Just melt a tunnel thru the snow!


You crack me up! But sounds like it might be useful. And is it just me or is fire extinguishing a really big deal with bugging in during something like this? I've been doing some reading and a lot of lists leave it off because you're worried about staying warm but if you get a lil bit too heated wouldn't you need something to fix any accidents? Or is that just me being overly paranoid?


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

TheLazyL said:


> I suggest a weed dragon... Just melt a tunnel thru the snow!


The rate of consumption of propane in those things is just enormous....


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

LincTex said:


> The rate of consumption of propane in those things is just enormous....


There you go. Ruining a perfectly good story with the facts.


----------



## squerly (Aug 17, 2012)

Snow Shepherd


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

LincTex said:


> The rate of consumption of propane in those things is just enormous....


That's a fact, I have a Harbor Freight weed burner that sounds like a rocket engine and eats through propane like it goes for free, which at this time is averaging $2.99 a gallon, so the burner only gets used once in a great while. Probably if you were to try to burn a tunnel in a snow bank, you might get just a few inches per five gallons.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Sybil6 said:


> .... is it just me or is fire extinguishing a really big deal with bugging in?


I would say "fire extinguishing" (capability) is always a *HUGE* deal!

Sadly, many people lose _all they have_ to fire at times of emergency.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Viking said:


> That's a fact, I have a Harbor Freight weed burner that sounds like a rocket engine and eats through propane like it goes for free.


The Weed Dragon LazyL posted is 100,000 BTU... it's the "small one" 
Their larger one is 400,000 BTU. :gaah:

I thought I read somewhere the new OPD valves on those small propane tanks will only flow 80,000 BTU's max as a safety feature?


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Sybil6 said:


> is it just me or is fire extinguishing a really big deal with bugging in during something like this? I've been doing some reading and a lot of lists leave it off because you're worried about staying warm but if you get a lil bit too heated wouldn't you need something to fix any accidents? Or is that just me being overly paranoid?


Fire extinguishers are a big deal. I keep one in each bedroom, one near the kitchen door, and another in the garage. Costco puts them on sale every now and again.

Don't forget, baking soda and even salt can be used to fight fires if that is all you have. You might want to consider keeping your fire extinguishers where you can get to them without going deep into a burning room or so that you can fight yourself out of the house. I keep my extinguishers near the door. If I'm in the kitchen I would go near the door and fight my way back in leaving an escape route. If I need additional extinguishers the bedroom extinguishers are close to the door making retrieval faster. As there are no fire sources in the bedroom I would likely need these to fight my way out of the house so staging them near the doors works.

You're right, I never even considered putting fire extinguishers on any list. I've had my extinguishers for so long I don't even think about them.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

UncleJoe said:


> The next time your out buying preps, do yourself a favor and put a fire extinguisher or 3 at the top of your list if you don't already have them. They aren't that expensive and it could save your life or your property. We have 10 now.


I don't know how many I have now, but it's more than 10.

I have two dry chemical in the same room as the wood stove, but NOT by the wood stove. I have 4 additional dry chemical throughout the house, so that's up to six...

In the garage/shop are one dry chemical by the main entrance door, and a Halon 1211 strapped to the wire feed welder carriage. I have another 1211 Halon in the cabinets by the back where all the oil/carb spray/injector cleaner stuff is. Up to 9....

Every vehicle has a Halon 1211 extinguisher. Up to 12...

"Bug out location" has two dry chemical (one inside the cabin, one in storage building where chainsaws are kept) and another Halon 1211 near where the gasoline/propane storage area is.

When Halon 1211 was going to be banned - - I started buying any ones I could find.

The big stainless "pressurized water" extinguishers are best for wood stove use... but they are very hard to find anymore.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

No one mentioned food. A minor news story has been getting reported that the grocery stores in and around Boston have run out and there is video of empty shelves. The news people are reporting that the delivery trucks can't get through.

The few people that can get to the stores are buying what ever they can get.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

The old copper fire extinguishers with the bottoms cut out can make really nice wind chimes
I do not have a problem with snow here though on a good day I can see the snow up on the peaks by Flagstaff.

You do need food for your body to provide its own internal heat.


----------



## Sybil6 (Jan 28, 2013)

Well, we're up to about five inches, six in some places. All the tree branches are coated. But I'm far from upset about it. Four days of school cancelled? Yes please!


----------



## tleeh1 (Mar 13, 2013)

Officially, we're at 8.1". I know all my friends & family north of the Ohio River are laughing at us, but this is pretty nifty for north Alabama.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

I’m at the southern edge of the storm. We only got an inch so I went hunting medicine plants. Plant of the Day… Sida acuta, antibiotic, antiviral, anticancer…


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

We had around TWO inches of snow Sunday-Monday and the shelves at Walmart were cleared of bread and all but one measly gallon of whole milk. Kids got two days out of school and we got early leave, late start at work Monday and Tuesday. We're supposed to be getting another round this weekend. I can't even imagine what 8 feet snow drifts would be like.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

*glad i came across this post..on account i do need to add to what i already keep in the vehicle..besides sleeping bags and/or blankets long johns,jackets,and whatever,i need some other items as well..like candles or what ever that puts out enough heat to make a difference..im also thinking of getting a snow shovel for digging out when i need to,tire chains to keep from getting stuck . *


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Buried enough for this area, 6.5" to 7" of heavy wet snow here. Things won't be up for days.

I don't consider fire extinguishers when thinking of bug in supplies, because they are already there. Like Linc, mine are not artistically or astatically placed. Mine are blatant, in your face, right there. I can see three sitting here on the couch. Walk in a room, go for the light switch, a foot away one is hanging, out in the open.


----------



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

Same here with about 7-8 inches and a couple more from 2 days ago. It's a great opportunity to get out on your land to assess your game populations. Don't forget the smoke alarms to go along with the extinguishers


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

We got about an inch last night..... In Montana.... LOL First snow in almost 3 weeks...


----------

